

Artificial Skin Manufactured In Fully Automated Process - dreamz
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/05/090518102959.htm

======
biohacker42
This is great! But you also have to monitor the cells for mutation not just
bacterial and viral contamination.

Monitoring for mutation is a very tricky thing, it's like you would need a
kind of immune system. But if we can do that, it truly would be tissue
engineering, and spare parts for everybody would be around the corner.

~~~
mnemonicsloth
_and spare parts for everybody would be around the corner._

Spare skin, at least. That's not something to just slough off.

Seriously though, it seems to me that growing something like a heart, which
has large-scale structure, would be a lot harder than just growing a few
different layers of tissue.

~~~
biohacker42
It sure wood be. And growing something like a kidney would be even harder. But
if we can mass produce healthy non mutated tissue of any kind, that's a big
leap forward.

------
pookleblinky
This, combined with the report about a robot that can forage for biomass
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=614006>), means we're that much closer
to building a race of cybernetic Summer Glau's.

The future will either be awesome, or scary.

